# New Install Viper 5601



## beder1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going to be installing the Viper 5601 remote start/car alarm system on my 2003 Pontiac Sunfire. Any information such as- Number of Relays needed, Vehicle Specific Wiring Schematic, Where to mount module, etc. Thank you for your time and information.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

beder1 said:


> I am going to be installing the Viper 5601 remote start/car alarm system on my 2003 Pontiac Sunfire. Any information such as- Number of Relays needed, Vehicle Specific Wiring Schematic, Where to mount module, etc. Thank you for your time and information.





> MODEL YEAR(S)
> Pontiac SUNFIRE 2000 -2003 KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER
> N/A GM-7 GM's PASSLOCK 2 ANTI-THEFT System, Requires 791 Bypass Module
> PART COLOR LOCATION
> ...


(where the info came from) http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~109841~get~last 

You always mount the main unit under the drivers side dash, there should be a finish panel under there witch makes it even easier to do. While under the dashboard you will see one big wire harness running left to right, there are several ways of doing a remote starter on this car. As I don't like to lay under the dashboard and not be able to reach stuff. If your not to big I suggest this way as it is the most simple, in the harness you will find your main power, ignition, accessory, starter wire too(use a test light to make sure what wires you have). Then proceed to the drivers side kick panel, remove it there you will find the dome light, and lock wires. You will also have to tape into the brake wire above the pedal there is a switch find the white wire and test it while hitting the brake pedal then release it to to make sure you have the right wire.
Next you will have to remove the steering column cover to access the ANTI theft wires you will need a "PASS LOCK2" bypass unit so the car will start by remote, essentially the car will not start if it does not see the proper resistance at these wires a bypass unit is used to imitate the key being in the ignition cylinder. You should be able to pick one up where you got your Viper, or on E-bay ETC.
You will also have to go to radio shack and purchase a couple "DIODES" and you will use them to connect the dome light wires together so the alarm will sense all the doors in the car being opened, if you skip this step it may only see one of the doors being opened.
Here is a link to a bypass module I think the XK06 is what you need.
http://www.xpresskit.com/VehicleCompatibility.aspx?v=994&ps=1
Carefully read the instructions on the bypass unit, they are self explanatory... Need more let me know.


----------



## beder1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought the expresskit DLPKGM-(GM Doorlock and Passkey Interface). I am installing this using the D2D and need to know how many relays I need to buy? I am also putting on the backup battery, tilt sensor, and glass shatter accessories.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

beder1 said:


> I bought the expresskit DLPKGM-(GM Doorlock and Passkey Interface). I am installing this using the D2D and need to know how many relays I need to buy? I am also putting on the backup battery, tilt sensor, and glass shatter accessories.


 I'm not sure, the locks have there own relays. Only thing you may need them for are the rear defroster and trunk pop, if your plan on hooking them up. I know the unit has other features witch you want to utilize, just know for every "ACTION" you want to add such as rear defroster you will need one. If you add window controls they have units witch are all built into one and just plug into the main unit essentially eliminating the need for relays. If your not planning on using any extra features than you will not need any.


----------



## beder1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you are using the d2d you dont need any relays, diodes, extra keys etc. You are hooking it up using the "datalink" line in the vehicle which would control the entire vehicle with 1 wire.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Beder1 if you could post a link to the install intructions or scan them in for us it would be awesome!!!


----------

